# 2008 Cannondale Capo



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything of this?

Also - the UK models sell for the smae price in GBP as dollars - it sucks living in the UK!

Anyone know a bike dealer on Ebay.com who can post to UK from states?


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

woollyjoe said:


> Has anyone heard anything of this?
> 
> Anyone know a bike dealer on Ebay.com who can post to UK from states?


No one will sell a Cannondale online- Cannondale is a 'walk-in sales' only company (otherwise dealers would stop stocking them).

Word from our Cannondale rep is that the Capo falls under the bikes that are going to remain with similar spec as this year- but you never know... such is the hype/fun of September!


----------



## dskriv (Aug 1, 2002)

*New Paint for 2008 Capo*

I saw the 2008 catalog a couple days ago. The 2008 Capo has just about the same specs. and price as 2007, but a new retro read adn white paint job with the old-school Cannondale logo. I ordered one as soon as I saw the pic.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Any new info on the 2008 Capo aside from the paint job?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Here it is... Also available in black...


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

7.62 said:


> Any new info on the 2008 Capo aside from the paint job?



What info are you looking for?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

According to the catalog and pictures, changes include...

horizontal dropouts,
FSA Vero crank 48T replace the FSA CFM-100A,
Shimano Sora brakes replace the Cannondale C3,
700x25c Maxxis Fuse replace 700x23c Maxxis Fuse tires,
and a Selle San Marco Ponza Lux saddle replaces the Cannondale road.

These are just the changes as per the 2007 vs. 2008 catalog parts specs.

I can't imagine much, if any, price change from the 2007 model either.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

That was pretty much it. Thanks


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

cbuchanan said:


> According to the catalog and pictures, changes include...
> 
> horizontal dropouts,
> FSA Vero crank 48T replace the FSA CFM-100A,
> ...


What was the pricing on the 2007? I wouldn't mind one of the red ones.. slap a white saddle on there and it'll look pretty good.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

are the horizontal dropouts hard to adjust/maintain?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

cartecs3 said:


> What was the pricing on the 2007? I wouldn't mind one of the red ones.. slap a white saddle on there and it'll look pretty good.



Retail on the '07 Capo was listed at $799.99


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

s2ktaxi said:


> are the horizontal dropouts hard to adjust/maintain?


Nope (to get all anal, they're referred to as 'track' dropouts). Just pull the wheel back and tighten, much better than EBB's. If you want to run QR skewers, just get a Surly Tugg nut and a high quality skewer.


----------

